# Aria Acoustic Guitars



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone have any opinions on these from the 70's/early 80's? I'm interested in feedback on the 6-string "solids".


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a Vantage VA22C-B from 1983 that I had picked up last year. I understand that many of the Matsumoku branded acoustics were built by other factories. This would include Aria, Vantage & others. Any differences between a Vantage and Aria of the same era would likely only be cosmetic depending on the model.
I play the Vantage daily and it is my primary acoustic at the moment. Big & bold is how I would describe the sound.
So my opinion is I love it.


----------



## Codycoat (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a 1976 Aria 9470 (Japanese Dove copy). I absolutely love it. I play a Larrivee LV-09 as my main guitar but I feel like Johnny Cash when I pick up the Aria. It has a wonderful twang and it's a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Funny you replied today - I'm about to sell my Suzuki No. 9, because I don't need it, and don't have the time to fix it (that was the plan). The Aria I was looking at "sold", but is now back online (person backed out). I am so tempted to snag this Aria (6710 Diamond) for $75 if the seller will take it. I always hear good things about the MIJ 70's Arias!


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

I looked on Kijiji Calgary and didn`t see the one you mention, guess it`s listed elsewhere....don`t worry, not after another acoustic, I just waned to see it. Aria made some extremely high end guitars in the 70`s and 80`s, they also made lots of entry level stuff, like most Japanese makers at the time. Aria had a custom shop too so you never know what you could luck into with sellers who have no idea.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

She didn't post it under "Musical Instruments", if I remember. And she hasn't got back to me today about seeing it. Perhaps not God's will for me, hey?!


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Lance & Codycoat - Did/do your Aria's have the adjustable saddle set up? The two I am keeping my eyes on do. Which makes me hesitant...


----------



## Codycoat (Jan 31, 2017)

No, mine does not.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Codycoat said:


> No, mine does not.


That's what I figured. Probably why neither party can sell these - both w/adjustable saddles.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Picked up an aria acoustic. I think it has the adjustable saddle? Great sounding guitar! $25


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Older Aria acoustics can be extremely nice. They can also be pretty marginal, nothing special at all., 

A good indicator of the overall quality is the model number. In general, a higher model number means a better guitar.
For example: Aria might have offered 4 models of Classical guitars in 1979. A CG-50, CG-60, CG-80, CG-100. The CG-50 would be the student model, the CG-100 would be the showey high end model.

I remember buying an older Aria Classical guitar for $100 many years ago. It was beautifully ornate, gorgeous wood and trim details. It sounded stellar but at the time I didn't fully appreciate these kind of details. I've never seen a similar model since....

I read somwhere that there was actually just *one guy* who built most of the 60's and 70's Aria Classical guitars. Apparently he was very dedicated and passionate about building Classical guitars. Pretty crazy...


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

This one is a 790 I believe. Solid spruce top, mahogany back and sides. It sounds great for a $25 dollar guitar! And it is straight to boot, action is good, and came with a new set of strings love little finds like these... nice info on the classicals!


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

I had an Aria classical guitar that I used in my teaching studio way back in the 80s. For a studio basher it was a very decent instrument. Miraculously, I was able to keep it in good condition and eventually sold the guitar to one of my students. If memory serves (Warning - at this point it may not) the top was solid spruce and the back and sides laminated).


----------

